# 28 Weeks, Pelvic pressure and pain underneath



## Scabage

HI All, 

This is my second baby, and yes i should be more equiped maybe, LOL however this little madam is creating allot more then my son ever did. 

I seem to be getting allot of Pelvic pressure, like babies head is really baring down, I get almost like a stinging pulsating feeling in my underneath (sorry if TMI) and I constantly feel like I want to wee every 2 minutes, I know I havent a urine infection as I have had urine test etc. However this feeling seems to be getting more and more regular. 

Baby doesnt seem to make any movements higher then my belly button or just above, but dont get the kicks in the ribs or pressure on my ribs like i remember with my son. 

This baby seems to have allot more room for manouvere but seems to lie really low. 

Is this pelvic pressure and stinging pains underneath normal? I almost feel like when i sit on the toilet baby is going to burst out (sorry TMI again)

Im confused? I have gotten strong period pains also but Midwife seems bemused and consultant didnt seem to care.......
At me wits end really......

:wacko:


----------



## cho

This is exactly what i have. 
Its horrible, this is my 2nd too.
I dont mean to b tmi, but i get it real bad too when i am sat on the toilet i cant sit for long at all, but if u sit there for a few mins ad when u get that pressure have u felt down there, i can feel somethign really hard pushing down, not coming out but like to the sides of my whole, sorry i know its tmi, but this sounds exactly the same.
Its not bad if i sit on a chair its on the toilet like gravity is makeing my insides come out lol! x


----------



## Scabage

Yeh thats exactly what i get, its worse when on the toilet, like (tmi) when i wipe i feel a bulge.....

It worries me, because she is always lying quite low and Ive been getting quite strong cramps etc, and Midwives cant seem to find an infection etc and its not the usual ligaments or stretching.

The discomfort underneath though worries me that baby is pushing down, as Im still only 28 weeks.....


----------



## cho

yes my movements are real low to i do get some high but i get real squirmish movements below my knicker line.
I thought i had that prolapse womb and it was going to come out, its really horrible isnt it, i have had it a couple of weeks now and im only 26 weeks on fri.
I dont want to read into it too much either cos when i did it states about pre-term labour... which i am sure its not that.
I went to the doctor and she was just rude and said well your muscles are already lose with your 2nd and its just baby pushing down i was just thinking "if this is baby im going to give birth"


----------



## Scabage

I am so glad Im not the only one who thinks their attitude is slightly laid back, My OH gets so angry because he expects them to be a bit more concerned rather then constantly telling me they dont know what it is but they arent concerned either. The thing is I wouldnt like to think its anything serious but at the same time I would like to be taken seriously, often or not these things have to result in upsetting consequences before they actually take any notice......
I have a growth scan on Friday so I guess thats a tiny bit of reassurance (providing the results are good) Its nice to see them after the 20 weeks i think they leave you too long....

Im glad im not going mad though, sometimes wonder if my OH thinks im just being a winge but Im not a moany type or a worrier but this is out of the norm in comparison to the first one, and im allot smaller bump wise then i was with my first..


----------



## cho

I know i was getting so frustrated as know one seems to understand or take notice of it.
well please let me know how u get on with your growth scan as that would reassure me too.
I hope everything will be ok for you :)
No scan for me :(
They havent measured m bump yet but i would say i was smaller with this one but not worried about that as its still there lol 
well keep me updated, its a horrible feeling and nice to know someone else is having the same
Did you say you have been checked then and they think its nothing too ?


----------



## NovMom

I've been having the exact same thing for about two weeks now. It also feels like when baby moves or kicks, that he is kicking my bowel or my bladder. It really hurts and it wakes me up at night. I also find bending over makes the pain worse. My dr. also said not to worry. Baby also never really moves above my belly button. I don't have another scan scheduled, so please let me know the results of yours!


----------



## Flower

This is my second too and I feel the same.

I'm expecting a girl this time round, and just assumed it was a girl thing? My bump is sooo low compared to my sons, and therefore much more painful/hardwork.

I get pain in my pelvis sometimes and feel very stiff.

Altho like some of you, I don't get a bulging feeling when I'm in the loo, but baby is kicking lower than last time.

Do you think it could be because we're expecting girls this time round (sorry don't know how many of you are) or because its our second pregnancy?


----------



## julietz

Same here and im having a girl to, didnt get this with my previous male pregnancy, maybe its a girl thing lol, i find myself having to told my pelvic area cos i feel like im gona drop an im almost 32wks.


----------



## eckarta

i have had the same stuff going on... pretty much what my doctor says is that baby is probably laying heads down and in the right position for birth... NOT meaning that birth is coming anytime soon but when they grind their little heads left and right it might be sitting on a nerve... i know when i sit down to pee i get so swollen down there immediatly and it HURTS... the pelvic and hip pain is sometimes enough to make me cry and my doctor says with each subsiquent pregnancy it will appear sooner and be a little worse... GREAT!!! Hang in there ladies... the end IS in sight!!


----------



## cho

im having a boy so dont think its that, must just be pressure of baby but sounds like its all at least our seconds, so perhaps what my doctor said was right that are muscles are weaker so will feel more pressure *cheek* lol


----------



## Lotti1978

c.holdway said:


> yes my movements are real low to i do get some high but i get real squirmish movements below my knicker line.
> I thought i had that prolapse womb and it was going to come out, its really horrible isnt it, i have had it a couple of weeks now and im only 26 weeks on fri.
> I dont want to read into it too much either cos when i did it states about pre-term labour... which i am sure its not that.
> I went to the doctor and she was just rude and said well your muscles are already lose with your 2nd and its just baby pushing down i was just thinking "if this is baby im going to give birth"

I have the squirmish movements low still and occasional prods in my side or above/adjacent to my belly button, read it was normal till baby turns later on. The pressure I feel too worried me and I also read about preterm labour which I shouldnt do as my mum had me at 28 weeks.
I have suspected SPD, off to gp in a minute....the pain is terrible so I think its all connected.


----------



## MumOfPlenty

This is my fifth (!) and in my experience I'd say it's perfectly normal and just where you've had a baby previously.. I tend to find it starts up around weeks 26 or so and gets worse.. Then eases off for a little bit (or you just get used to it) and then obviously comes back again as baby gets bigger. The good news is it does get less uncomfortable as bubs gets bigger, as the bulge is larger :lol: Just don't go doing squats or anything because damn they hurt! Avoid putting extra pressure on down there and you should be fine. :thumbup: 

HTH


----------

